# Persimmon Dessert Recipes



## Sherry49 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Persimmon Pudding/persimmon Jelly*

 PERSIMMON PUDDING

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2 persimmons, peeled and
chopped (use very ripe
persimmons)
1 c. sugar
2 eggs, beaten
1/2 c. margarine, melted
1 tsp. cinnamon
1 tsp. nutmeg
1/4 tsp. allspice
1/4 tsp. salt
1 c. flour
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1 1/2 tsp. baking powder
1/4 c. nuts and raisins
1/4 c. dried fruit

Mix sugar and persimmons; add eggs and margarine. Add
dry ingredients alternately with 1/2 cup milk. Fold in rai- 
sins, nuts and dried fruit. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes. Use
Bundt pan, 8 x 10-inch oval pan or 10 inch round pan. Propor- 
tions of nuts, raisins and/or fruit may be varied, but total
amount should remain constant. Dust raisins with a little
flour before adding to batter. Pour sauce over pudding.

Persimmon Pudding Sauce:
1 c. sugar
2 Tbsp. flour
1 tsp. vanilla, lemon, rum or
brandy flavoring
2 c. water
1/2 c. margarine or butter
Mix sugar and flour; add water and bring to boil in
saucepan. Simmer until sugar is dissolved. Add margarine, use
more if desired. Add flavoring as desired. Pour over Persim- 
mon Pudding.
--------------------
PERSIMMON ICE CREAM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 1/2 c. very ripe persimmons,
peeled and seeded
1 gal. milk
1 c. sugar
dash of salt

Clean and seed persimmons. If persimmons are not the
ripest, add more sugar. Put them in a blender or food proces- 
sor until they are pulpy. Put persimmons in a large mixing
bowl, adding milk and mixing until smooth. Add sugar to salt
and slowly mix with milk-persimmon mixture. Pour liquid in a 1
1/2 gallon freezer and freeze. You can substitute any fruit
for the persimmons.
---------------------
PERSIMMON CAKE

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3 c. flour
1 c. sugar
1 tsp. salt
3 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. cinnamon
1 tsp. allspice
1 tsp. pumpkin pie spice
1 c. cooking oil
2 eggs
2 c. persimmons

Mix all dry ingredients together in a bowl. Mix oil,
eggs and persimmons together. Add to dry ingredients, mix
thoroughly. Pour mixture into greased loaf pan or tube pan.
Bake at 350 degrees until done, approximately 1 hour. Sweet potatoes
may be substituted for persimmons.
-------------------
PERSIMMON COOKIES

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 c. persimmons
1 c. sugar
1/2 c. margarine
1 egg
2 1/2 c. flour
1 c. walnuts
1 c. raisins
1/2 tsp. cloves
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp. nutmeg
2 tsp. baking powder

Beat persimmons; add sugar and margarine. Add egg; mix
all dry ingredients. Add to persimmons mixture. Beat well.
Add nuts and raisins. Bake for 15 to 20 minutes at 350 degrees on
ungreased cookie sheet.
-----------------
BAKED PERSIMMON PUDDING

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 c. sugar
1 Tbsp. butter
1/4 c. milk
1 c. persimmons, peeled and
mashed
1 c. flour
1 egg
1 tsp. soda
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. cinnamon
1 tsp. vanilla
1/4 tsp. salt
raisins (optional)
nuts (optional)

Mix all together and bake in slow 350 degrees oven in greased
pan or cans.
Note: Persimmons must be very ripe to mash.
-------------------
PERSIMMON JELLY

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3 1/2 to 4 lb. ripe persimmons
2 c. water
3 Tbsp. lemon juice
1 pkg. powdered fruit pectin
1/2 c. honey

Wash persimmons and remove blossom end. Place in a 6 to
8 quart stainless steel or enamel saucepan. Add water. Bring
mixture to a boil. Mash persimmons. Reduce heat and simmer 10
minutes. Remove from heat. Press pulp through strainer to
remove pits. Measure 3 cups pulp. Stir in lemon juice and
pectin. Bring mixture to a boil. Stir in honey all at once.
Let mixture return to a full rolling boil that can't be stirred
down. Boil for 1 to 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Do a
jelly test and when firm enough, ladle into hot, scalded half
pint jars, leaving 1/4-inch headspace and seal. Process for 5
minutes in a boiling water bath. Yields 3 half pints.


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for sharing all of these recipes with us!  I'm going to move them to the dessert forum for you.


----------

